# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Si   mendoni  ???

## Vinjol

A  mund  ta ngreme  edhe  1  here serverin  Irc.albasoul.com   ????


normalisht   jo  si  njihere e  ne  1  kohe  ku  kishte  400   user   
por te  pakten    100-150    user  ???

----------


## Neteorm

para pak ditesh kishte vendosur FIRMEN  :bjondja: e 15 vjet internet,humbja me e madhe ishte chati...
Mos i shto vitet e punes  :shkelje syri:

----------


## roni_s

> A  mund  ta ngreme  edhe  1  here serverin  Irc.albasoul.com   ????
> 
> 
> normalisht   jo  si  njihere e  ne  1  kohe  ku  kishte  400   user   
> por te  pakten    100-150    user  ???



po te kam zili per kohen e lire qe e ke...!!

----------


## Wordless

Mirë të tha Lazo !

----------


## Sherri

> A  mund  ta ngreme  edhe  1  here serverin  Irc.albasoul.com   ????
> 
> 
> normalisht   jo  si  njihere e  ne  1  kohe  ku  kishte  400   user   
> por te  pakten    100-150    user  ???


Akoma s'je martu mer Vinjol ? Dhe chati t'ka ngel mangut  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Klevi

> Akoma s'je martu mer Vinjol ? Dhe chati t'ka ngel mangut



Ka harruar  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Wordless

Une nuk kam kohe per veti se jam tan diten ne chat

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Albasoul iku per dhjam qeni :P

----------


## Vinjol

> Albasoul iku per dhjam qeni :P



TI e  shkaterrove  Mamun  :P

----------


## mia@

Ja po jam dhe une nje mendim edhe pse nuk kam hyre te chati i  albasoul. Dikur ka patur pjesemarrje me te gjere se ka qene fillimi. Gjithmone dicka e re, e panjohur,  terheq. Plus, qe eshte me kryesorja, nuk ka patur shume rrjete sociale sa ka tani. Dhe per me teper, ata/-ato qe kane marr pjese dikur jane rritur, pjekur, krijuar familje... dhe cdo gje eshte me moshe. Mendoj qe asnjehere nuk ka per te qene si dikur.

----------

MARGUS (11-10-2014)

----------


## Ksanthi

Nuk kam hyre kurre ne chat. Me duket humbje kohe te flasesh me njerez qe nuk di se kush jane , qe tani mund te kene nicname dhe pas 5 min nje tjeter.

----------



----------

